# BIG NEWS! ESCROW JUST CLOSED ON OUR RESCUE'S NEW PROPERTY!



## APBT_Fanatic (May 6, 2011)

*BIG NEWS! ESCROW JUST CLOSED!-- Please Crosspost!*

LEASH Animal Rescue is a 501(c)3 non-profit NO-KILL animal rescue organization based in the Southern California area and *we just purchased approx. 9 acres of land in El Mirage, Ca (near Adelanto and Victorville, approx. 88 miles from Los Angeles ). * This property will not only be a temporary home to our rescueâ€™s animals, but will also assist others, by eventually enabling us to offer discount cage-free boarding and training to both the public and other rescuers!

We are holding a Brick Fundraiser through Bricks 'R Us to help with the costs of our rescue's new chapter in saving lives! *In making your donation for an engraved brick, you will be contributing to the progress of our property, and will be allowing us to work quickly towards the facilityâ€™s construction! In return, you will be able to have a beautiful, finished engraved 4â€x8â€ red brick placed at our property to forever show your support to the animals! * Bricks will be made into pathways, garden areas, etc. for visitors to admire, and to remind everybody of the wonderful people who have helped us make this possible!

Each brick is set at a $150 tax-deductible donation, and ALL proceeds go towards our property! Please visit this link to make your donation 
http://www.leashanimalrescue.com/makeadonation.htm then visit this link to fill out the form for your engraved brick: https://www.bricksrus.com/order/leash/

Our goal is 250 bricks!

*As you can probably imagine, this will be an expensive venture for our rescue; however, it is ALL for the animals, and your support is greatly appreciated! Times are so tough right now for everybody, and the rate of shelter impounds is higher than ever. Please make your donation for your engraved brick today to step up and show these animals we are still fighting for them!*

Thank you for your generosity and support!

*PLEASE NOTE: You may donate for multiple bricks; perhaps one for your own name and one in memory of a deceased pet!*

*Here is a sample brick from Bricks 'R Us! The bricks you order will not have their website engraved on it.-*







*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE PROPERTY!!- *

















We will also need volunteers to help pick up trash that is on the property, and to help put up chainlink fencing around the property's perimeter!

Please let us know if you can help! [email protected]


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 6, 2011)

That's so exciting!!


----------

